

Google makes us all dumber: The neuroscience of search engines - shahocean
http://www.salon.com/2014/10/12/google_makes_us_all_dumber_the_neuroscience_of_search_engines/

======
vorg
> Larry Page has talked of a day when a Google search chip is implanted in
> people’s brains

The premise of the Dune trilogy (called a "trilogy" because of the large time
lapse between the 3rd and 4th books written) is the total abolition of
computers, AI, etc. Perhaps one day it might happen!

